
Ask HN: Things to do in San Francisco? - olalonde
Hi HN,<p>I just moved to San Francisco and was hoping you could recommend meetings to attend, places to visit and things to do.
======
drallison
The Exploratorium. Not really a kid's museum; they have date nights, evening
programs, and a first class restaurant.

[http://www.longnow.com](http://www.longnow.com) \-- try hanging out at the
Interval Bar in their facility at Fort Mason

Volunteer at the Intenet Archive, www.archive.org

Volunteer at San Francisco Sex Information, www.sfsi.org

Volunteer at the Electronic Freedom Foundation, www.eff.org

Trek down to Stanford for the Stanford EE Computer Systems Colloquium,
[http://ee380.stanford.edu](http://ee380.stanford.edu)

Visit and/or Volunteer at the Computer History Museum, www.computerhistory.org

------
arebop
[https://www.noisebridge.net/](https://www.noisebridge.net/)

------
dllthomas
Seems like you're coming from pretty far away? In that case, I'd recommend
getting down to see the Monterey Bay Aquarium at some point - it's really
incredible. There's also a ton of state parks that are well worth checking out
within day-trip range. Yosemite is further, but also a must see at some point.
There is also much booze of interest - breweries, wineries, distilleries, &c,
mostly up north but some the other direction.

To be honest, despite working in the city, I do most of my play outside it.
Very pleased with the food and culture around me in Oakland these days.

All of that said, also very happy to grab a beer (or logical equivalent) after
work some day - welcome to the neighborhood!

------
DrScump
The #1 thing to do in SF is to _not_ leave any valuables in your car.

Otherwise, check out the California Academy of Sciences.

The Giants resume playing in late March.

------
kleer001
Get into the public transportation. Take BART out to the East Bay. Now, that's
not technically San Francisco the city, but The San Francisco Bay Area extends
out about an hour drive with SF as its center. And that extension expands your
horizons quite a bit. Oakland, Berkeley, San Jose, Palo Alto, Napa, etc...

------
Jack000
The drive up to Muir beach is pretty scenic. It's a bit cold now though

Burritos in mission are great, but its a bit of a rough area.

------
srehnborg
Tony's Pizza in North Beach - tonyspizzanapoletana.com

Nopa - nopasf.com

Blue Bottle Coffee

Hike the Lands End Trail

Just explore. Walk the streets and stumble into places.

